# Looking for Rob Cole Gazoo plugin



## Priam Thomas (Jun 3, 2017)

Hello, I'm wondering if anyone has the Gazoo Lightroom plugin by the very talented, but now deceased Rob Cole. His site is no longer online, and all his great work is now lost, which seems like a huge shame. 

There's been a discussion of whether its ok to distribute his plugins (which were originally shared for free) in this thread: Rob Cole has passed away |Adobe Community
with the result that a couple users have made plugins available on GitHub

I'm hoping someone has the Gazoo Plugin and could share it with me personally by email, dropbox, or putting it up on GitHub. 

Thanks so much!
Priam


----------



## Ian.B (Jun 4, 2017)

there was; but now closed a 'where is rob cole' thread.
sad to hear he is no longer on this earth. 55 yo is too young to leave; so much more he could have done .
our longer life is never a certainty

Sorry; the question: maybe someone will make something similar


----------



## Hoggy (Jun 16, 2017)

So terrible to hear of this..  I had feared something like that was the case, but still held out hope that maybe he just got sick of dealing with his plugins for a while...  And we would eventually see him pop up again at some point.

I use one of his plugins every time I make develop changes - LR Snap and Mark.  So much so, that I have the keyboard shortcuts tied to my middle mice buttons within LR!

Hopefully there will start to be a concerted effort to make all his plugins available to everybody --  AND REMAIN FREE.  And in some way still accessible to the less technical users, even though his plugins tended to be on the 'geeky' side.  Whenever I make changes to customize a plugin of his, I always have to decipher how I changed it last time I did so - and then figure out how I need to change it.  


Unfortunately for the OP, I don't think I would've ever downloaded that one..  So it wouldn't even be on one of my offline drives.


----------



## Wernfried (Jun 16, 2017)

For the ExifMeta Plugin there is already a snapshot on Github. Maybe other plugsin have been also put there but I don't know.


----------



## Chris_N (Oct 16, 2019)

Priam Thomas said:


> Hello, I'm wondering if anyone has the Gazoo Lightroom plugin by the very talented, but now deceased Rob Cole. His site is no longer online, and all his great work is now lost, which seems like a huge shame.
> 
> There's been a discussion of whether its ok to distribute his plugins (which were originally shared for free) in this thread: Rob Cole has passed away |Adobe Community
> with the result that a couple users have made plugins available on GitHub
> ...



You can find his old website here:
http://web.archive.org/web/20150224093920/http://robcole.com/Rob/index.cfm
Kind regards
Chris


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Oct 16, 2019)

His legacy is further developed at GitHub: RobColeLr


----------



## PhilBurton (Jul 24, 2020)

Stephaniesmi606 said:


> Hopefully there will start to be a concerted effort to make all his plugins available to everybody -- AND REMAIN FREE. And in some way still accessible to the less technical users, even though his plugins tended to be on the 'geeky' side.


You will want to be sure that Rob Cole's plug-ins are still compatible with LR 9 releases.


----------

